
List of DL topics with resources for a quick brief, especially before interviews - vlgiitr
https://github.com/vlgiitr/DL_Topics
======
vlgiitr
Vision and Language Group, a deep learning group at IIT Roorkee, has made a
list of topics of DL with resources which one should be familiar with, and
that could come in handy before interviews for briefing up.

[https://github.com/vlgiitr/DL_Topics](https://github.com/vlgiitr/DL_Topics)

Feel free to contribute any amazing resources that have been useful for a
quick prep before your interviews, and star the repo if it is helpful to you!

